# Cetrotide leaked out after injecting - help!



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi,

I did my cetrotide this morning as normal. For me there's often a blob or two that leaks out after taking the syringe out but today I had some run down my tummy, and about another 5 or 6 blobs to wipe away afterwards. The needle did feel a little strange when I put it in so not sure if I hit muscle (I wish!) Or something on the way in.

I've left a message for the clinic Dr but haven't had a call back yet an hr and a bit on. Am panicking too much of the dose has come out to stop ovulation (I'm on day 14 of stims).

Has anyone had this happen to them and know whether it's going to be ok or not?

Thanks so much to anyone that's able to help x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Willow I am pretty sure that cetrotide was a pain for me with leaking back out sometimes. It didn’t affect anything though. Leaving the needle in for about 10 seconds once you’ve finished injecting can help prevent leaking out xx


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for replying MadameG  

I do normally have a bit leaking but this was a bit more than that. The Drs called back so crisis over. I have to take another cetrotide at 12. That way I'm definitely more than covered, and it'll last until I am in for a scan at 10 tmor so I can get another one when I'm there for tmor.

I'm a bit worried about the extra amount I'll be taking but he said better that than too little and ovulate prematurely after 14 days of stims    this is the 2nd thing I've done wrong with injections this cycle. I would have thought I'm meant to get better as I go along not worse!!   

Thanks again for helping   x


----------

